# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  ¿Se fuga el agua del Tajo?

## daimieleño

No sabia muy bien donde poner la noticia, puesto que incumbe al tajo la posteo aqui.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100212.html

Viene a decir que los regantes de murcia andan con la mosca detras de la oreja porque creen que entrepeñas y buendia no reservan mas cantidad de agua por una conexión con el acuifero 23 que filtra parte del agua. Además en un parrafo de la noticia ponen el nombre de daimiel que tambien viene bien para levantar humo.

Desde mi punto de vista el acuifero 23 se encuentra a gran distancia de la cuenca de recepción de los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo, además que hay otros acuiferos intermedios como el 19.

No se que se pretenden con noticias como esta, poner el nombre de daimiel a todos los males, supongo. y asi confundir a la sociedad.

Bastante males tenemos ya en tema hidraulico, que esperemos solucionarlos.

----------


## Luján

Creo que aquí está mejor  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Los regantes y el director del Agua señalan que no les salen las cuentas: No existe proporción entre el nivel de precipitaciones en la cabecera del Tajo y el agua embalsada. El régimen de lluvias, aunque escaso, se mantiene en esa zona, pero las aportaciones son más bajas que antes. Creen que hay un elemento distorsionador que se debe explicar. ¿Misterio? ¿Ciencia ficción? Habrá que esperar al informe.


Pues pueden ser muchísimas cosas.

Para empezar, no existe proporcionalidad entre la lluvia y la escorrentía: reducciones del 20% en las precipitaciones pueden llevar tranquilamente a una reducción del 40% en el caudal de los ríos.

Por otro lado, incluso sin que cambie la precipitación media, pueden haber variaciones. Por ejemplo, las derivadas de cambios de uso del suelo -a más vegetación, menor escorrentía, pero mayor regularidad en la misma-. ¿Tal vez el efecto de reforestaciones en la zona de cabecera?

Además, la misma precipitación media no implica el mismo régimen de precipitaciones. Puede haber una menor torrencialidad, con lluvias menos intensas pero más frecuentes, lo que también reduce el nivel de escorrentía y aumenta la evaporación.


En fin, lo del acuífero 23 es una excusa mala. En más de una reunión del Plan Hidrológico del Segura han salido políticos murcianos a intentar culpabilizar al gobierno manchego de la sequía en el Segura, cuando en realidad ellos mismos son los primeros responsables -con su política urbanística y vista gorda ante regadíos ilegales-.


Lamentablemente, el gobierno castellanomanchego también aprovecha estos embites para cubrir de humo el problema del Guadiana, y sacar a colación una y otra vez la mala gestión del Segura  :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

En cuanto a la reforestación, ha aumentado bastante, pero no de manera calculada.

El abandono de los pueblos y las pequeñas labores agrícolas tradicionales lo han causado.

 Igualmente el abandono del pastoreo que existía hace 40-50 años. Eso hace que la vegetación crezca, y que lugares por los que antes se pasaba bien ahora son completamente intransitables.

 Los montes del Alto Tajo y de Cuenca tienen más árboles y sobre todo monte bajo que hace unos cuantos años. Imagino que eso influirá bastante.

Por otra parte en esa cuenca el terreno es de roca caliza, con frecuentes cuevas y oquedades subterráneas. De hecho yo hice varias pruebas haciendo correr una pequeña cantidad de agua por una especie de reguera y siempre se hunde en la tierra. Es muy raro ver charcos en el monte por lluvia.
Imagino que todo eso influirá..

Aún así me parece una cortina de humo de Murcia oara no arreglar sus problemas. Al igual que Castilla La Mancha tampoco está moviendo un dedo para arreglar el marronazo de los regadíso manchegos.

Las fincas que se están comprando cercanas a las Tablas lo está haciendo el ministerio de medio ambiente creo, es decir el Estado. No estoy de ello, no quisiera equivocarme.

----------

